# Youtube Inquisition



## valiant12 (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm not the only one who hates this youtube heroes BS ?
It just reward asshole people for being assholes. They should call the feture Youtube special snowflakes.


----------



## Ban (Sep 23, 2016)

I doubt youtube will keep it. Go to the video and you will see the dislikes drowning out the likes. Besides that, a number of big youtubers have made videos on it. Youtube will probably listen to those content creators with millions of subscribers.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 23, 2016)

Snitch culture basically.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 23, 2016)

Banten said:


> I doubt youtube will keep it. Go to the video and you will see the dislikes drowning out the likes. Besides that, a number of big youtubers have made videos on it. Youtube will probably listen to those content creators with millions of subscribers.



Given they have no competition at the moment, I think you'd be surprised.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Sep 23, 2016)

Wait, what's going on.

Also, nobody expects the YouTube inquisition!


----------



## Ban (Sep 23, 2016)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> Wait, what's going on.
> 
> Also, nobody expects the YouTube inquisition!



Youtube wants to encourage people to flag as many videos as they can to gain "hero" ranks. Obviously no one would ever abuse that *cough* Major sarcasm *cough*


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Sep 23, 2016)

Banten said:


> Youtube wants to encourage people to flag as many videos as they can to gain "hero" ranks. Obviously no one would ever abuse that *cough* Major sarcasm *cough*



That was...unexpected. And no not one single person would ever abuse that feature.


----------



## Ban (Sep 23, 2016)

Miskatonic said:


> Given they have no competition at the moment, I think you'd be surprised.



That's sadly true... It's not like anyone would want to use vimeo, so pretty much everyone including me would likely stay no matter what youtube's crazy thinktank came up with. Youtube has basically become as powerful as google on that front. Even if google decided to make their background neon yellow/ bright pink we'd all stay.


----------



## Devor (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm not sure that YouTube has many other options here.  The comments section on websites like youtube nurture a lot of the hostilities in our society right now.  I think it's a good thing that they're trying something, and if people abuse it they can keep tweaking it.  As long as they stay on top of the system, I think it'll work out.


----------

